# 1990 K5 Blazer Rear Air Conditioning



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

These Texas summers get hot! The aftermarket in-dash air conditioning in my 24 year old Chevy is just not able to cool this big truck. The truck is my daily driver, so I took the plunge and installed rear A/C.

Upgraded the condenser behind the grill to a larger one, updated to the newer refrigerant, replaced my center console with a floor mounted second evaporator/blower unit.

It works even better than I hoped. The whole truck gets nice and cool, and cools off very quickly. I am very pleased. Next project is to build a new console.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Well done.

SG2


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

No Icemaker ?


----------

